
PacketQ: SQL queries for pcap files - chrissnell
https://github.com/dotse/packetq/wiki
======
mh-
_> THIS PROJECT IS AS OF NOV 2014 CLOSED AND WILL NO LONGER BE MAINTAINED!_

from [https://github.com/dotse/PacketQ](https://github.com/dotse/PacketQ)

~~~
voltagex_
You'd hope they'd point to an active fork but it's not looking hopeful.

[https://github.com/dotse/PacketQ/network](https://github.com/dotse/PacketQ/network)

~~~
chrissnell
Why does this need to be an active project? If software works as described,
what else does one need?

~~~
voltagex_
There's that aspect too - but there's open issues and 5 pull requests.

------
epicmellon
I think cloudshark ended up doing this anyway, probably not with PacketQ on
the backend though.

